# Twin Flame Concept In Sikhism



## Gurjit Kaur K (Sep 1, 2013)

Wjjk Wjkf!

I have read lots about "The Twin Flame" concept and understand what it means and how it works. In brief, Twin flames, also called twin souls, are literally the other half of our soul. We each have only one twin, and generally after being split the two went their separate ways, incarnating over and over to gather human experience before coming back together. Ideally, this happens in both of their last lifetimes on the planet so they can ascend together. 

I have had an experience with meeting my twin flame, and would like to just get further detail about this being true in Sikhism? 
Has anyone else had the experience of meeting their twin flame? And is this concept true in Sikhi?

You can look more into depth on this concept in the link below:
http://loveandlivedivine.wordpress.com/2013/04/20/what-is-a-twin-flametwin-soul/ 

This is my first post and I'm pretty excited to use this site, Thanks! )

Wjjk Wjkf!


----------



## findingmyway (Sep 1, 2013)

Gurjit Kaur ji,
A warm welcome to the forum :welcomekaur:
This is the 1st time I have heard about such a concept. Sikhi believes all of Creation is part of the one Ik Oankaar so I do not see how twin souls can possibly fit in.


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 1, 2013)

The concept in Sikhi is a One Flame Concept. However, Gurjit Kaur ji this makes an interesting discussion topic.

Gurjit Kaur K ji Thanks for joining SPN. And thank you for taking that first step of posting.


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Sep 1, 2013)

*AS A MATTER OF INTEREST:*

"When you commit to performing a daily discipline such as reading banis, meditaing on Gurbani, working hard and sharing with others, you enhance your electromagnetic field and this builds your inner polarity and strength. This will cause you to attract into your life a soul mate or partner or twin flame. This happens automatically when you focus on your daily discipline. You will not have to seek that which you need, the universe will serve you. The power of meditaing and its effect on the psyche and electromagnetic field has also been shown scientifically. God bless you. Sat Nam." -GMK - http://fateh.sikhnet.com/sikhnet/yo...50a68d2e74bffa9487256ded00097b82!OpenDocument

************************************************************************​*MEETING OF SOULMATES AND TWIN FLAMES 

(Peak Of Love )
BYrof.Ashok Sinha*


All relationships are not same and not always be connection of soul,,
some relationships are based on your past life karma's. How can one identify the connection of soul and karma in relationships?There are soulmates and twin flames soul, both are different .It is to be noted that,whether you meet a soulmate or twinflames all happens for a deep reason and directed towards your Destiny.

Soulmates come into our life to help and teach us a purposive lesson and make a real impact on our life. They could be our friends,relative,close relatives like,son,daughter,mother,father and spouse.

Meeting of Twin flame is most pious phenomena in the Universe. It has a very deep purpose in our life. Twin flame is the other half of your soul... You are never disconnected from your twinflame in this or any other life incarnation ,irrespective of your karmas. Twin flames start the wordly journey from the kingdom of God together but on separate paths. They have many incarnations and they may or may not meet in a human life inall incarnations .But they complete some Divine missions whenever they meet. And at the end of many incarnations they finally unified and submerge into one another and return to their original Home that is God's Kingdom.

Connecting with your twinflame can be tough and with full of struggle. It's always wonderful that you get a chance to meet your twinflame but only either when both of you are married, or one of you is married or there is difficult situations to face upon.You are put into the toughest situation and further placed to face a number of tests.If you could qualify then there is nothing awesome than this love ..Feelings surpass all time frame and leave every other relations far behind.

The day you get connected with your twinflame you will feel this
the perfect connection in the world.Your definition of Lov changes ,your Heart opens and your Soul comes forth and controls your body and mind.Your whole perception undergoes a wonderful metamorphosis.

The connection of twin falme is never one sided ,it's always a two sided
connection and the connection is always very intense...

The twin flame conjugations witness difficult and different situations like.
age difference , different location,both or may be one of them is married,both or one of them going through a very tough situation of life etc.

You meet your twin flame because of some spiritual mission which has
been assigned to both of you and is completed when you both together
work for it surpassing all time and frame , earth and sky, life and incarnation,radiating an extra ordinary light of love, profusing highest level of energy, joy, happiness, and bliss.

The twin flame connection is always get noticed by the people around you, as the energy of connection and love is so pure and intense.Its radiation of cosmic energy and its fragrance of love is felt by others too.This connection is for life time and for all incarnations to follow.This is the most beautiful connection in the world

*source:* http://www.speakingtree.in/spiritua...pirituality/meeting-of-soul-mates-twin-flames


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 1, 2013)

I am wondering whether the idea of a twin flame is a metaphor to describe our social interactions resulting from prayer, meditation, etc. As such it describes the results of human thought, human interaction, human interpretation of social experience.

 But where does it have its basis in gurmat? Can we find it in the shabad guru, which is the source of Sikhi.

For now I am moving the thread to the life-style section so that we do not confuse the topic with ideas drawn from shabadguru.


----------



## singhbj (Sep 2, 2013)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh

According to Gurbani all our relations are due to past life association or destiny.

ਮਾਤ ਪਿਤਾ ਬਨਿਤਾ ਸੁਤ ਬੰਧਪ ਇਸਟ ਮੀਤ ਅਰੁ ਭਾਈ ॥
मात पिता बनिता सुत बंधप इसट मीत अरु भाई ॥  
Māṯ piṯā baniṯā suṯ banḏẖap isat mīṯ ar bẖā▫ī.  
Mother, father, wife, sons, relations, lovers, friends, and brothers,  
ਬਨਿਤਾ = ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ। ਸੁਤ = ਪੁੱਤਰ। ਬੰਧਪ = ਰਿਸ਼ਤੇਦਾਰ। ਇਸਟ = ਪਿਆਰੇ, ਇਸ਼ਟ। ਅਰੁ = ਅਤੇ।
ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਮਾਂ ਪਿਉ, ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ, ਪੁੱਤਰ, ਰਿਸ਼ਤੇਦਾਰ, ਪਿਆਰੇ ਮਿੱਤਰ ਅਤੇ ਭਰਾ-

ਪੂਰਬ ਜਨਮ ਕੇ ਮਿਲੇ ਸੰਜੋਗੀ ਅੰਤਹਿ ਕੋ ਨ ਸਹਾਈ ॥੧॥
पूरब जनम के मिले संजोगी अंतहि को न सहाई ॥१॥  
Pūrab janam ke mile sanjogī anṯėh ko na sahā▫ī. ||1||  
meet because of association of the previous births, but in the end, none of them extends a helping hand.  
ਪੂਰਬ = ਪਹਿਲੇ। ਸੰਜੋਗੀ = ਸੰਜੋਗਾਂ ਨਾਲ। ਅੰਤਹਿ = ਅਖ਼ੀਰ ਵੇਲੇ। ਕੋ = ਕੋਈ ਭੀ। ਸਹਾਈ = ਸਾਥੀ ॥੧॥
ਇਹ ਸਾਰੇ ਪਹਿਲੇ ਜਨਮਾਂ ਦੇ ਸੰਜੋਗਾਂ ਕਰਕੇ (ਇਥੇ) ਮਿਲ ਪਏ ਹਨ। ਅਖ਼ੀਰ ਵੇਲੇ ਇਹਨਾਂ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਕੋਈ ਭੀ ਸਾਥੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਬਣਦਾ ॥੧॥

Source - http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=700&g=1&h=1&r=1&t=2&p=0&k=1&fb=0

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh


----------



## findingmyway (Sep 3, 2013)

Singhbj, please repost with the ENTIRE shabad so those lines can be seen in context otherwise the meaning becomes distorted. How do those lines fit in the entire shabad? Merely providing a link to the full shabad is not adequate for context


----------



## singhbj (Sep 4, 2013)

Source is there, so anybody can read the full Shabad.

The above verses provide sufficient info on topic at hand (how soul mates meet).

Too much info at one go can have adverse effect on a New comer.


----------



## aristotle (Sep 4, 2013)

singhbj said:


> Too much info at one go can have adverse effect on a New comer.



Its not too much info, but rather ignorance of Gurbani and incorrect interpretations which may produce a wrong impression on the newcomer. Knowledge never hurts.


----------



## aristotle (Sep 4, 2013)

> Meeting of Twin flame is most pious phenomena in the Universe. It has a very deep purpose in our life. Twin flame is the other half of your soul... You are never disconnected from your twinflame in this or any other life incarnation ,irrespective of your karmas. Twin flames start the wordly journey from the kingdom of God together but on separate paths. They have many incarnations and they may or may not meet in a human life inall incarnations .But they complete some Divine missions whenever they meet. And at the end of many incarnations they finally unified and submerge into one another and return to their original Home that is God's Kingdom.


Two, why only two? Are there only two possibilities a 'soul' may behave. Even a game of dice has atleast six different possibilities (well, more if you increase the number of dice). Sometimes sheer ignorance and meaning-dragging can cause massive blunders. I guess this is what this concept is all about, a cheap shot at publicity and moneybagsamong the unsuspecting masses.

What is the source of this so-called concept?
Who proposed it?
Is there any evidence in favour of this assertion?


----------



## findingmyway (Sep 4, 2013)

singhbj said:


> Source is there, so anybody can read the full Shabad.
> 
> The above verses provide sufficient info on topic at hand (how soul mates meet).
> 
> Too much info at one go can have adverse effect on a New comer.



Singhbj you have warned numerous times about the rules here-full shabad must be posted with your own interpretation of the whole. The reason has been told you numerous times- to avoid single tuks being used to prove a point exactly as you have done. Link to whole shabad is not sufficient as you have changed the message by not providing context. The next time you ignore this rule, your post will be deleted without warning. As Aristotle ji said it is not too much informatrion but misleading information to suit your own agenda.:noticekudi:


----------



## findingmyway (Sep 4, 2013)

singhbj said:


> Waheguru ji ka khalsa
> Waheguru ji ki fateh
> 
> According to Gurbani all our relations are due to past life association or destiny.



Incorrect!!
Ang 700

ਜੈਤਸਰੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ਘਰੁ ੩ Jaithasaree Mehalaa 5 Ghar 3

ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ Ik Oankaar Sathigur Prasaadh ||
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:

ਕੋਈ ਜਾਨੈ ਕਵਨੁ ਈਹਾ ਜਗਿ ਮੀਤੁ ॥ Koee Jaanai Kavan Eehaa Jag Meeth ||
Does anyone really know, who is our real friend in this world?

ਜਿਸੁ ਹੋਇ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾਲੁ ਸੋਈ ਬਿਧਿ ਬੂਝੈ ਤਾ ਕੀ ਨਿਰਮਲ ਰੀਤਿ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ Jis Hoe Kirapaal Soee Bidhh Boojhai Thaa Kee Niramal Reeth ||1|| Rehaao ||
Only the person truly connected with Ik Oankaar understands this and leads a pure life. ||1||Pause and reflect||

ਮਾਤ ਪਿਤਾ ਬਨਿਤਾ ਸੁਤ ਬੰਧਪ ਇਸਟ ਮੀਤ ਅਰੁ ਭਾਈ ॥ Maath Pithaa Banithaa Suth Bandhhap Eisatt Meeth Ar Bhaaee ||
Mother, father, spouse, children, relatives, lovers, friends and siblings,

ਪੂਰਬ ਜਨਮ ਕੇ ਮਿਲੇ ਸੰਜੋਗੀ ਅੰਤਹਿ ਕੋ ਨ ਸਹਾਈ ॥੧॥ Poorab Janam Kae Milae Sanjogee Anthehi Ko N Sehaaee ||1||
All these people meet you during life; but none of them will be your companion and support at the end. ||1||

ਮੁਕਤਿ ਮਾਲ ਕਨਿਕ ਲਾਲ ਹੀਰਾ ਮਨ ਰੰਜਨ ਕੀ ਮਾਇਆ ॥ Mukath Maal Kanik Laal Heeraa Man Ranjan Kee Maaeiaa ||
Pearl necklaces, gold, rubies and diamonds please the mind, but they are only illusion.

ਹਾ ਹਾ ਕਰਤ ਬਿਹਾਨੀ ਅਵਧਹਿ ਤਾ ਮਹਿ ਸੰਤੋਖੁ ਨ ਪਾਇਆ ॥੨॥ Haa Haa Karath Bihaanee Avadhhehi Thaa Mehi Santhokh N Paaeiaa ||2||
Life is spent in lamenting after these material possessions, no contentment is obtained as they are never enough. ||2||

ਹਸਤਿ ਰਥ ਅਸ੍ਵ ਪਵਨ ਤੇਜ ਧਣੀ ਭੂਮਨ ਚਤੁਰਾਂਗਾ ॥ Hasath Rathh Asv Pavan Thaej Dhhanee Bhooman Chathuraangaa ||
Elephants, chariots, horses as fast as the wind, wealth, land, and several armies,

ਸੰਗਿ ਨ ਚਾਲਿਓ ਇਨ ਮਹਿ ਕਛੂਐ ਊਠਿ ਸਿਧਾਇਓ ਨਾਂਗਾ ॥੩॥ Sang N Chaaliou Ein Mehi Kashhooai Ooth Sidhhaaeiou Naangaa ||3||
- none of these will go with you; the master of all of these will leave the world naked. ||3||

ਹਰਿ ਕੇ ਸੰਤ ਪ੍ਰਿਅ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕੇ ਤਾ ਕੈ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਗਾਈਐ ॥ Har Kae Santh Pria Preetham Prabh Kae Thaa Kai Har Har Gaaeeai ||
People who revere Ik Oankaar are the most beloved, we should be in their company to always remember Waheguru.

ਨਾਨਕ ਈਹਾ ਸੁਖੁ ਆਗੈ ਮੁਖ ਊਜਲ ਸੰਗਿ ਸੰਤਨ ਕੈ ਪਾਈਐ ॥੪॥੧॥ Naanak Eehaa Sukh Aagai Mukh Oojal Sang Santhan Kai Paaeeai ||4||1||
Nanak tells us, by doing this you will find peace in this life. When nothing goes with you after life, at least you can live in peace and contentment for whatever comes afterwards.  ||4||1||

The shabad has absolutely nothing to do with previous lives or twin flames. It is the complete oppposite and this is obvious when you look at the whole shabad altogether. The rahao line is telling us that we don't understand this world and our truest friend is Ik Oankaar. The rest of the shabad elaborates about all the things that can distract us in this life (including people) and this is pointless as none of these comes with us beyond this life. The shabad finished by saying that we should make life fruitful by joining with sangat and remembrance of Ik Oankaar and living a pure life rather than running after distractions (including people just for the sake of loyalty/emotions).


----------



## chazSingh (Sep 4, 2013)

Finding my way Ji,

Thank you for posting your interpretation 

on the line in question, you translated/interpreted:

Poorab Janam Kae Milae Sanjogee Anthehi Ko N Sehaaee ||1||
but none of them will be your companion and support at the end. ||1||

What is your translation of the word Janam? or the two shabads Poorab Janam? is it just referring to 'People' or 'all of these people?

when it refers to none of these people will be our companion or support in the end...does that refer to these people never being any companion or support in the present moment? even though in the end it is not these people that will leave with us and support us.

For me personally i feel it says that we shouldnt rely on their support as the basis of our existance...but that a long the way they may provide pointers, guidance, help, support (for all is God anyway) but if we want everlasting, infinite, stable, unchanging and unconditional support then Waheguru is where we should be focussed for this rather than these temporary manifestations (mothers, fathers, brothers, sisters etc etc etc)

Just my thoughts ji, god bless

Thank you ji


----------



## findingmyway (Sep 4, 2013)

ਪੂਰਬ ਜਨਮ ਕੇ ਮਿਲੇ ਸੰਜੋਗੀ ਅੰਤਹਿ ਕੋ ਨ ਸਹਾਈ ॥੧॥ Poorab Janam Kae Milae Sanjogee Anthehi Ko N Sehaaee ||1||
All these people meet you during life; but none of them will be your companion and support at the end. ||1||

Chaz ji, you missed half my translation of the line!
Janam is lifetime so poorab janam kae milae is that you'll meet these people throught your lifetime. The 2nd half of the line then goes on to explain that it doesn't mean anything as they are transitory influences in life so don't attach too much meaning to the labels of the relationship.

As you say, use the positivity from these relationships but don't use them as the support of your existence.


----------



## chazSingh (Sep 4, 2013)

On the subject of the thread itself..

I cannot find anything refering to the concept of Twin Flames...

Reading the one example of Shabad above:

ਹਰਿ ਕੇ ਸੰਤ ਪ੍ਰਿਅ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕੇ ਤਾ ਕੈ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਗਾਈਐ ॥ Har Kae Santh Pria Preetham Prabh Kae Thaa Kai Har Har Gaaeeai ||
People who revere Ik Oankaar are the most beloved, we should be in their company to always remember Waheguru.
ਨਾਨਕ ਈਹਾ ਸੁਖੁ ਆਗੈ ਮੁਖ ਊਜਲ ਸੰਗਿ ਸੰਤਨ ਕੈ ਪਾਈਐ ॥੪॥੧॥ Naanak Eehaa Sukh Aagai Mukh Oojal Sang Santhan Kai Paaeeai ||4||1||
Nanak tells us, by doing this you will find peace in this life. When nothing goes with you after life, at least you can live in peace and contentment for whatever comes afterwards. ||4||1||

Reference:: Sikh Philosophy Network http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/business-and-lifestyle/41444-twin-flame-concept-in-sikhism-2.html

Maybe someone is destined to meet such a soul(s) ... but this doesnt seem to fit the twin flames concept.


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 4, 2013)

chazSingh said:


> On the subject of the thread itself..
> 
> I cannot find anything refering to the concept of Twin Flames...
> 
> ...



Ergghhhhhhh! What to do about single tuk posting. It has been a single tuk posting week. My fingers are cramped along with everyone else writing requests not to do it.

Anyway, chazSingh ji 

You cannot find the "twin flame" concept in Gurbani because it is not there! The thread title might need to be changed because it reads like a teaser - as if there is a twin flame concept but we haven't caught onto it yet.

Personally, only personally, I am not sure we are "destined" to meet certain kinds of people who can help us grow spiritually. I tend to think that we make choices to deepen our own encounters with creation and that inevitably leads to the discovery of depth and 'soul' in others around us. Finding peace "in this life," an other-worldly search in another dimension is needless. Changing how I encounter my world just might lead me to discover depth and soul in other individuals that went unnoticed, that I missed, before. My mistakes are corrected when I make the stretch. But then you know I am not oriented toward mystical explanations of things. To me the ordinary world is simply amazing, to be rediscovered over and over again.


----------



## chazSingh (Sep 4, 2013)

spnadmin said:


> Ergghhhhhhh! What to do about single tuk posting. It has been a single tuk posting week. My fingers are cramped along with everyone else writing requests not to do it.
> 
> Anyway, chazSingh ji
> 
> ...


 
Sorry Ji, i thought because the full shabad was posted in the previous post i just continued my thoughts on that shabad and posted some additional thoughts highlighting a couple of the lines ... my mistake...i'll get there in the end

with reference to your other thoughts, even if destiny to meet other souls did exist...we'd never know anyway even if we met someone that was part of a destined encounter  i guess we just take the present for what it is...the only part of time  (past/present/future) that actually exists before us and make the best of our interactions with whomever is around us.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Sep 4, 2013)

WE "meet" we break away...its ALL HERE and NOW..This LIFE TIME....Yesterday...was a "Girl"..a STRANGER....today she's your WIFE...Tomorrow she may be a DIVORCEE and you may have another "WIFE"...etc etc..

What Guru jis is trying to tell us that THIS WORLD..its all TRANSIT...we are simply waiting in the TRANSIT LOUNGE..each waiting to catch the joining flight..we make "friends" we make "enemies"...we join..we break up..

RAHAO TUK tells us What is the real PERMANENT RELATIONSHIP..that WITH HIM...
Every single split second GOING PAST..is  a  Past Janam...make AMENDS NOW and HERE...


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Sep 4, 2013)

*AS A MATTER OF INTEREST:*

*ਸੰਜੋਗ ਵਿਜੋਗ
SANJOG VIJOG - UNION AND SEPARATION*

ਸੰਜੋਗੁ ਵਿਜੋਗੁ ਧੁਰਹੁ ਹੀ ਹੂਆ ॥: Sanjog vijog dhurahu hee hooaa: 
 Union (ਜਿੰਦ ਤੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਦਾ - Jeevaatmaan and body) and separation
 (ਜਿੰਦ ਤੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਦਾ - Jeevaatmaan and body) are ordained by the Primal Power (Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji 1007). 
ਘਲੇ ਆਵਹਿ ਨਾਨਕਾ ਸਦੇ ਉਠੀ ਜਾਹਿ ॥੧॥: Ghale aavahi Nanaka sade outhee jaahi ||1||: 
 O Nanak! Sent (by the Primal Power - ਉਸ ਮਾਲਕ ਦੇ ਭੇਜੇ ਹੋਏ) we come (into this world), 
 and when we are called back (from here), we depart and go. ||1||(Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji 1239). 

<><><><> ​

The truth of the dichotomy between the birth and the death; between the life and the end of life; between the immortal soul and the perishable body, etc., is pointed out repeatedly in the Gurbani and the need to develop the discrimination (Bibek) and discerning intellect (Bibek Budhi) by internalizing this truth through the earnest Shabad-Vichaar (Reflections on the Gur-Shabad...) is stressed in the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji. 

Literally, Sanjog (ਸੰਜੋਗ) indicates union, meeting, ਮਿਲਾਪ, ਮਿਲਣ, etc. 

And, Vijog (ਵਿਜੋਗ) indicates the opposite - separation, ਵਿਛੋੜਾ, ਜੁਦਾਈ, etc. 

Union (ਸੰਜੋਗ) of Jeevaatmaan and body (ਜਿੰਦ ਤੇ ਸਰੀਰ) is considered the life (ਜੀਵਨ), and the separation of these two constitutes death (of the physical body - ਮੌਤ, ਮਰਣ). Also, it's the union (ਮਿਲਾਪ, ਮਿਲਣ) when individuals meet. To the contrary, it's the separation (ਵਿਜੋਗ, ਵਿਛੋੜਾ, ਜੁਦਾਈ) when they separate from each other.
•ਸੰਜੋਗੁ ਵਿਜੋਗੁ ਧੁਰਹੁ ਹੀ ਹੂਆ ॥ ਪੰਚ ਧਾਤੁ ਕਰਿ ਪੁਤਲਾ ਕੀਆ ॥ ਸਾਹੈ ਕੈ ਫੁਰਮਾਇਅੜੈ ਜੀ ਦੇਹੀ ਵਿਚਿ ਜੀਉ ਆਇ ਪਇਆ ॥੧॥ ਜਿਥੈ ਅਗਨਿ ਭਖੈ ਭੜਹਾਰੇ ॥ ਊਰਧ ਮੁਖ ਮਹਾ ਗੁਬਾਰੇ ॥ ਸਾਸਿ ਸਾਸਿ ਸਮਾਲੇ ਸੋਈ ਓਥੈ ਖਸਮਿ ਛਡਾਇ ਲਇਆ ॥੨॥ ਵਿਚਹੁ ਗਰਭੈ ਨਿਕਲਿ ਆਇਆ ॥ ਖਸਮੁ ਵਿਸਾਰਿ ਦੁਨੀ ਚਿਤੁ ਲਾਇਆ ॥ ਆਵੈ ਜਾਇ ਭਵਾਈਐ ਜੋਨੀ ਰਹਣੁ ਨ ਕਿਤਹੀ ਥਾਇ ਭਇਆ ॥੩॥ ਮਿਹਰਵਾਨਿ ਰਖਿ ਲਇਅਨੁ ਆਪੇ ॥ ਜੀਅ ਜੰਤ ਸਭਿ ਤਿਸ ਕੇ ਥਾਪੇ ॥ ਜਨਮੁ ਪਦਾਰਥੁ ਜਿਣਿ ਚਲਿਆ ਨਾਨਕ ਆਇਆ ਸੋ ਪਰਵਾਣੁ ਥਿਆ ॥੪॥੧॥੩੧॥: Sanjog vijog dhurahu hee hooaa ||...||4||1||31||: Union (ਜਿੰਦ ਤੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਦਾ - Jeevaatmaan and body) and separatinchon (ਜਿੰਦ ਤੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਦਾ - Jeevaatmaan and body) are ordained by the Primal Power. (According to Divine Hukam - Will) the body (ਪੁਤਲਾ = ਸਰੀਰ) is made from (combination of) the five elements (ਪੌਣ, ਪਾਣੀ, ਅੱਗ, ਮਿੱਟੀ, ਆਕਾਸ਼ - air, water, fire, earth, ether). By the Command of the Dear Lord - King, the soul comes and enters into the body. ||1|| In that place (the mother's stomach), where the fire (ਮਾਂ ਦੇ ਪੇਟ ਵਿਚ ਪੇਟ ਦੀ) rages like an oven, in that darkness where the body lies face down - there, one (ਜੀਵ) remembers his Lord with each and every breath, and there he is rescued by his Master. ||2|| When (ਜੀਵ-Jeeva) comes out from within the (mother's) womb, forgetting his Mool (Origin, Source, Pure Consciousness....), (ਜੀਵ-Jeeva) attaches consciousness to the world (i.e., Maya, worldly objects - ਦੁਨੀਆ ਦੇ ਪਦਾਰਥਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਚਿੱਤ ਜੋੜ ਲੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ...). (Due to forgetting the Lord - ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੂੰ ਵਿਸਾਰਨ ਕਰਕੇ) he comes and goes, and wanders in reincarnation; he cannot remain any place (ਕਿਸੇ ਇੱਕ ਥਾਂ ਇਸ ਨੂੰ ਟਿਕਾਣਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਮਿਲਦਾ). ||3|| The Merciful Lord Himself emancipates (many from the cycle of coming and going - ਕਈ ਜੀਵ ਜਨਮ ਮਰਨ ਦੇ ਗੇੜ ਤੋਂ). He created and established all beings and creatures. Those who depart after having been victorious (ਜਿਹੜਾ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਇਸ ਕੀਮਤੀ ਜਨਮ ਦੀ ਬਾਜ਼ੀ ਨੂੰ ਜਿੱਤ ਕੇ ਇਥੋਂ ਤੁਰਦਾ ਹੈ) in this priceless human life (through Naam Simran - ਨਾਮ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ) - O Nanak, their coming into the world is approved (worthwhile - ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਹਜ਼ੂਰੀ ਵਿਚ ਕਬੂਲ ਹੋਣਾਂ). ||4||1||31|| (Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji 1007).
•ਸੰਜੋਗੁ ਵਿਜੋਗੁ ਕਰਤੈ ਲਿਖਿ ਪਾਏ ਕਿਰਤੁ ਨ ਚਲੈ ਚਲਾਹਾ ਹੇ ॥੮॥: Sanjog vijog karatai likh paae kirat n chalai chalaahaa he ||8|| Union and separation are pre-ordained by the Creator; deeds already done (past practices, ਅਮਲ, ਕੰਮ...) cannot be undone. ||8|| (Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji 1058). 

This duo of Sanjog and Vijog (union and separation - ਜੀਵਨ, ਮਿਲਾਪ, ਮਿਲਣ, ਵਿਛੋੜਾ, ਜੁਦਾਈ, ਮੌਤ, ਮਰਣ, etc.) make the world go. That is, as stated in the Gurbani, this duo sets the "foundations of the Universe". Based on the mentality each Jeeva has cultivated, people come and meet here, and then, after awhile, they separate from each other. 

•ਪਉੜੀ ॥ ਸੰਜੋਗੁ ਵਿਜੋਗੁ ਉਪਾਇਓਨੁ ਸ੍ਰਿਸਟੀ ਕਾ ਮੂਲੁ ਰਚਾਇਆ ॥ ਹੁਕਮੀ ਸ੍ਰਿਸਟਿ ਸਾਜੀਅਨੁ ਜੋਤੀ ਜੋਤਿ ਮਿਲਾਇਆ ॥ ਜੋਤੀ ਹੂੰ ਸਭੁ ਚਾਨਣਾ ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ ਸਬਦੁ ਸੁਣਾਇਆ ॥ ਬ੍ਰਹਮਾ ਬਿਸਨੁ ਮਹੇਸੁ ਤ੍ਰੈ ਗੁਣ ਸਿਰਿ ਧੰਧੈ ਲਾਇਆ ॥ ਮਾਇਆ ਕਾ ਮੂਲੁ ਰਚਾਇਓਨੁ ਤੁਰੀਆ ਸੁਖੁ ਪਾਇਆ ॥੨॥: Sa(n)jog vijog oupaaeioun srisattee kaa mool rachaaeiaa ...||: Pauree:   Creating union and separation, He laid the foundations of the Universe.   By His Hukam (Will, Order, Command, etc.) the Lord of Light fashioned the Universe, and infused His Divine Light into it (all beings, etc.). From the Lord of Light, all light originates. The True Guru proclaims (this) Shabad.   Brahma, Vishnu and Shiva, under the influence of the three dispositions (Maya), were put to their tasks. He created the root of Maya (Sanjog vijog, etc.). (In the midst of this Maya) the Peace obtained (by him who realizes) the fourth state of consciousness. ||2|| (Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji 509). 

•ਸੰਜੋਗੁ ਵਿਜੋਗੁ ਦੁਇ ਕਾਰ ਚਲਾਵਹਿ ਲੇਖੇ ਆਵਹਿ ਭਾਗ ॥: Sanjog vijog dui kaar chalaavahi lekhe aavahi bhaag: (These two powers of the Primal Being - ) Union separation make to world go (ਦੋਵੇਂ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਦੀ ਕਾਰ ਨੂੰ ਚਲਾ ਰਹੀਆਂ ਹਨ). We come to receive what is written in our destiny. (Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji 6). 

•ਘਲੇ ਆਣੇ ਆਪਿ ਜਿਸੁ ਨਾਹੀ ਦੂਜਾ ਮਤੈ ਕੋਇ ॥ ਢਾਹਿ ਉਸਾਰੇ ਸਾਜਿ ਜਾਣੈ ਸਭ ਸੋਇ ॥ : ghalae aanae aap jis naahee dhoojaa mathai koe || dtaahi ousaarae saaj jaanai sabh soe ||: The Lord Himself sends out, and recalls the mortal beings; no one else gives Him advice. He Himself demolishes, constructs and creates; He knows everything. (Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji 729).

Consider the following verses of Baabaa Nanak. These verses indicate that all Jeeva (individual beings) come into this world with a fixed departure from here.

•ਮਰਣੁ ਲਿਖਾਇ ਮੰਡਲ ਮਹਿ ਆਏ ॥ : maran likhaae manddal mehi aaeae || Destined to die, he comes into the world. (Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji 685). 
•ਕੋ ਰਹੈ ਨ ਭਰੀਐ ਪਾਈਐ ॥੫॥: Ko rahai na bhareeai paaeeai ||5||: No one remains here when the count of the breaths is full ||5|| (Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji 465).
•ਜਨਮੇ ਕਉ ਵਾਜਹਿ ਵਾਧਾਏ ॥ ਸੋਹਿਲੜੇ ਅਗਿਆਨੀ ਗਾਏ ॥ ਜੋ ਜਨਮੈ ਤਿਸੁ ਸਰਪਰ ਮਰਣਾ ਕਿਰਤੁ ਪਇਆ ਸਿਰਿ ਸਾਹਾ ਹੇ ॥੭॥ ਸੰਜੋਗੁ ਵਿਜੋਗੁ ਮੇਰੈ ਪ੍ਰਭਿ ਕੀਏ ॥ ਸ੍ਰਿਸਟਿ ਉਪਾਇ ਦੁਖਾ ਸੁਖ ਦੀਏ ॥ ਦੁਖ ਸੁਖ ਹੀ ਤੇ ਭਏ ਨਿਰਾਲੇ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਸੀਲੁ ਸਨਾਹਾ ਹੇ ॥੮॥: Janame ko vaajahi vaadhaae ....: At birth (ਜਦੋਂ ਕੋਈ ਜੀਵ ਜੰਮਦਾ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਉਸ ਦੇ), the congratulations pour in; the ignorant sing songs of joy. But whoever is born, is sure to die, according to the destiny of past deeds (past practices, ਅਮਲ, ਕੰਮ...) inscribed upon his head by the Sovereign Lord-King. ||7|| Union and separation are created by my God. Creating the Universe, He gave it pain and pleasure. Those who have become Gurmukhs remain unaffected by pain and pleasure; they wear the armor of humility. ||8||... (Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji 1032).

In his Salok number 73, Bhagat Fareed Jee asks us to ask ourselves as to where are our parents who gave birth to us? If one's parents are still alive, then how about parents of the parents, and so on - where are they? Or where are the parents of our neighbors, friends or relatives who gave birth to them? The answer of this question will convince one that whosoever is born will have to go one day.
•ਫਰੀਦਾ ਕਿਥੈ ਤੈਡੇ ਮਾਪਿਆ ਜਿਨ੍ਹ੍ਹੀ ਤੂ ਜਣਿਓਹਿ ॥ ਤੈ ਪਾਸਹੁ ਓਇ ਲਦਿ ਗਏ ਤੂੰ ਅਜੈ ਨ ਪਤੀਣੋਹਿ ॥੭੩॥: Fareedaa kithai taide maapiaa jinhee too janiohi || Tai paasahu oi lad gae toon ajai n pateenohi ||73||: O Fareed! Where are your mother and father, who gave birth to you? They have left you, but even so, you are not convinced (ਤਸੱਲੀ, ਯਕੀਨ) that you will also have to go. ||73|| (Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji 1381). 

The Gurbani indicates that this duo of Sanjog and Vijog (union and separation) is not in our hands - its beyond our power and control. Also, many Shabads indicate that describing the Unlimited and Immeasurable Greatness of the Primal Power is not possible. 

•ਭੁਜੰਗ ਪ੍ਰਯਾਤ ਛੰਦ ॥ ਸ੍ਰਿਜੇ ਸੇਤਜੰ ਜੇਰਜੰ ਉਤਭੁਜੇਵੰ ॥ ਰਚੇ ਅੰਭਜੰ ਖੰਡ ਬ੍ਰਹਮੰਡ ਏਵੰ ॥ ਦਿਸਾ ਬਿਦਿਸਾਯੰ ਜਿਮੀ ਆਸਮਾਣੰ ॥ ਚਤੁਰ ਬੇਦ ਕਥਿਅੰ ਕੁਰਾਣੰ ਪੁਰਾਣੰ ॥੨੪॥ ਰਚੇ ਰੈਣ ਦਿਵਸੰ ਥਪੇ ਸੂਰ ਚੰਦੰ ॥ ਠਟੇ ਦਈਵ ਦਾਨੋ ਰਚੇ ਬੀਰ ਬ੍ਰਿੰਦੰ ॥ ਕਰੀ ਲੋਹ ਕਲਮੰ ਲਿਖਿਓ ਲੇਖ ਮਾਥੰ ॥ ਸਬੈ ਜੇਰ ਕੀਨੇ ਬਲੀ ਕਾਲ ਹਾਥੰ ॥੨੫॥ ਕਈ ਮੇਟ ਡਾਰੇ ਉਸਾਰੇ ਬਨਾਏ ॥ ਉਪਾਰੇ ਗੜੇ ਫੇਰ ਮੇਟੇ ਉਪਾਏ ॥ ਕ੍ਰਿਯਾ ਕਾਲ ਜੂ ਕੀ ਕਿਨੂ ਨ ਪਛਾਨੀ ॥ ਘਨਿਯੋ ਪੈ ਬਿਹੈਹੈ ਘਨਿਯੋ ਪੈ ਬਿਹਾਨੀ ॥੨੬॥ ਕਿਤੇ ਕ੍ਰਿਸਨ ਸੇ ਕੀਟ ਕੋਟੈ ਬਨਾਏ ॥ ਕਿਤੇ ਰਾਮ ਸੇ ਮੇਟਿ ਡਾਰੇ ਉਪਾਏ ॥ ਮਹਾਦੀਨ ਕੇਤੇ ਪ੍ਰਿਥੀ ਮਾਂਝ ਹੂਏ ॥ ਸਮੈ ਆਪਨੀ ਆਪਨੀ ਅੰਤ ਮੂਏ ॥੨੭॥ ਜਿਤੇ ਅਉਲੀਆ ਅੰਬੀਆ ਹੋਇ ਬੀਤੇ ॥ ਤਿਤਿਓ ਕਾਲ ਜੀਤਾ ਨ ਤੇ ਕਾਲ ਜੀਤੇ ॥ ਜਿਤੇ ਰਾਮ ਸੇ ਕ੍ਰਿਸਨ ਹੁਇ ਬਿਸਨ ਆਏ ॥ ਤਿਤਿਓ ਕਾਲ ਖਾਪਿਓ ਨ ਤੇ ਕਾਲ ਘਾਏ ॥੨੮॥ ਜਿਤੇ ਇੰਦ੍ਰ ਸੇ ਚੰਦ੍ਰ ਸੇ ਹੋਤ ਆਏ ॥ ਤਿਤਿਓ ਕਾਲ ਖਾਪਾ ਨ ਤੇ ਕਾਲ ਘਾਏ ॥ ਜਿਤੇ ਔਲੀਆ ਅੰਬੀਆ ਗੌਸ ਹ੍ਵੈਹੈਂ ॥ ਸਭੈ ਕਾਲ ਕੇ ਅੰਤ ਦਾੜਾ ਤਲੈ ਹੈਂ ॥੨੯॥ ਜਿਤੇ ਮਾਨਧਾਤਾਦਿ ਰਾਜਾ ਸੁਹਾਏ ॥ ਸਭੈ ਬਾਂਧ ਕੈ ਕਾਲ ਜੇਲੈ ਚਲਾਏ ॥ ਜਿਨੈ ਨਾਮ ਤਾ ਕੋ ਉਚਾਰੋ ਉਬਾਰੇ ॥ ਬਿਨਾ ਸਾਮ ਤਾ ਕੀ ਲਖੇ ਕੋਟ ਮਾਰੇ ॥੩੦॥: Bhujang prayaat Chhand || Srije setjam jerjam outabhujevam||... || 30||: 

Bhujang Prayaat Chhand. He created sweat-born creatures, placental mammals and earth-born vegetable kingdom. He produced egg-born creatures and thus composed all the continents and the Universes. He created directions and semi-directions (corners), the earth and the sky. He narrated four Vedas, the Quran and the Puranas. ||24||. He made the night and the day and installed the sun and the moon. He created demigods and demons and produced numerous warriors. He prepared the tablet and pen of divine decrees and recorded the writ of destiny on the forehead of all. He has subjugated all with his mighty and deadly hands. ||25||. The Immortal Lord erased many, He created and made many. He uprooted and forged many, again He destroyed and produced them None can comprehend the operations of the Lord of Destruction. It shall happen to the multitude and it has happened to the populace in the past. ||26|| He created millions of trivial Krishnas. He destroyed many Ramas and then produced them. Many Mohammeds existed on this earth. As and when the time of their doom drew near, all of them perished. ||27|| All the holy saints (Muslim) and prophets who existed in the past; They were conquered by Death but they could not defeat the Lord of Death. All the incarnations of Vishnu like Rama and Krishna were originated, They were consumed by Death but they could not destroy Death. ||28 || As many Indras and moons have come into being, All of them were devoured by Kal (death) but they could not annihilate Kal. All Muslim saints, prophets and gauses (Muslim sect of saints) who existed, Were ultimately crushed by the jaws of death. ||29|| All the kings like Mandhata, who were blessed with glory; Were bound by Kaal (Death) and were detained behind bars. But those who have remembered His Name, have been redeemed by Him. Without securing His shelter, millions of beings who are exterminated, can be seen. ||30|| (Guru Gobind Singh, Dasam Granth 98).

•ਸਲੋਕ ਮਹਲਾ ੨ ॥ ਤਿਸੁ ਸਿਉ ਕੈਸਾ ਬੋਲਣਾ ਜਿ ਆਪੇ ਜਾਣੈ ਜਾਣੁ ॥ ਚੀਰੀ ਜਾ ਕੀ ਨਾ ਫਿਰੈ ਸਾਹਿਬੁ ਸੋ ਪਰਵਾਣੁ ॥ ਚੀਰੀ ਜਿਸ ਕੀ ਚਲਣਾ ਮੀਰ ਮਲਕ ਸਲਾਰ ॥ ਜੋ ਤਿਸੁ ਭਾਵੈ ਨਾਨਕਾ ਸਾਈ ਭਲੀ ਕਾਰ ॥ ਜਿਨ੍ਹ੍ਹਾ ਚੀਰੀ ਚਲਣਾ ਹਥਿ ਤਿਨ੍ਹ੍ਹਾ ਕਿਛੁ ਨਾਹਿ ॥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਕਾ ਫੁਰਮਾਣੁ ਹੋਇ ਉਠੀ ਕਰਲੈ ਪਾਹਿ ॥ ਜੇਹਾ ਚੀਰੀ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਤੇਹਾ ਹੁਕਮੁ ਕਮਾਹਿ ॥ ਘਲੇ ਆਵਹਿ ਨਾਨਕਾ ਸਦੇ ਉਠੀ ਜਾਹਿ ॥੧॥: this sio kaisaa bolanaa j aapae jaanai jaan ||... : How can we speak of Him? Only He knows Himself. His decree cannot be challenged; He is our Supreme Lord and Master. By His Decree, even kings, nobles and commanders must step down. Whatever is pleasing to His Will, O Nanak, is a good deed. By His Decree, we walk; nothing rests in our hands. When the Order comes from our Lord and Master, all must rise up and take to the road. As His Decree is issued, so is His Command obeyed. O Nanak! Sent (by the Primal Power - ਉਸ ਮਾਲਕ ਦੇ ਭੇਜੇ ਹੋਏ) we come (into this world), and when we are called back (from here), we depart and go. ||1|| (Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji 1239).

•ਲਾਹਾ ਤੋਟਾ ਵਰੁ ਸਰਾਪੁ ਕਰਿ ਸੰਜੋਗੁ ਵਿਜੋਗੁ ਵਿਚਾਰੇ । ਗੁਰ ਪੂਰੇ ਵਿਣੁ ਦੁਖੁ ਸੈਂਸਾਰੇ ॥੮॥ : Laahaa totaa var saraap kar sanjog vijog vichaare ||...: In all this business, profit, loss, boon, cure, meeting, separation goes hand in hand. Without the perfect Guru there is nothing in this world except suffering. ||8|| (Bhai Gurdaas Ji, Vaar 15 Paourree 8). 
•ਗੁਰਸਿਖ ਜੋਗੀ ਜਾਗਦੇ ਮਾਇਆ ਅੰਦਰਿ ਕਰਨਿ ਉਦਾਸੀ ।... ਹਉਮੈ ਰੋਗ ਅਰੋਗ ਹੋਇ ਕਰਿ ਸੰਜੋਗੁ ਵਿਜੋਗ ਖਲਾਸੀ: Gursikh Jogi jaagade maya andar karan oudaasee ...: Yogi Sikhs of the Guru are ever awake and remain detached amidst maya.... Getting cured of the ailment of ego, they are liberated from the bonds of comings and goings (birth and death). (Bhai Gurdaas Ji, Vaar 29 Paouree 15). 
•ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਦੁਰਮਤਿ ਵਰਤਣਾ ਸਾਧੁ ਅਸਾਧੁ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਵਿਚਿ ਵਸੈ । ਤਿੰਨ ਵੇਸ ਜਮਵਾਰ ਵਿਚਿ ਹੋਇ ਸੰਜੋਗੁ ਵਿਜੋਗੁ ਮੁਣਸੈ ।: Guramati duramati varatanaa saadhu asaadhu sangati vichi vasai ...: Persons keeping company of sadhus and evilmen act according to the wisdom of Guru, gurmat, and illwill respectively. Man acts according to three states of life (childhood, youth, old age) subject to sanjog, meeting, and vijog, separation. (Bhai Gurdaas Ji, Vaar 37 Paouree 16). 
•ਜੋਗੀ ਭੋਗੀ ਜੋਗੁ ਭੋਗੁ ਸਦਾ ਸੰਜੋਗੁ ਵਿਜੋਗੁ ਸਲਿਸੈ । ਓਅੰਕਾਰਿ ਅਕਾਰ ਸੁ ਤਿਸੈ ॥੯॥: Jogee bhogee jog bhog sadaa sanjog vijog salisai ||...: He gives asceticism to Yogis and luxuries to bhogis (enjoyers of the worldly pleasures). Meeting and parting i.e. Taking birth and dying always conjointly exist (Bhai Gurdaas Ji, Vaar 40 Paouree 9). 

If we firmly believe (ਤਸੱਲੀ, ਯਕੀਨ) what the Gurbani says here, that will lead us from the illusion to Awareness, unreal to the Real; from the darkness (ignorance) to Light (Giaan, Wisdom, Joti-Svaroopa, Mool, etc.); from death to immortality (or deathlessness); from false to the Truth. Then His Hukam - ਭਾਂਣਾਂ - tastes sweet, because this conviction destroys the wall of ego - Haume - and falsehood from within. 

Proper understanding of the Gur-Shabad, the truth of the ephemeral quality of life and this world begins to sink into our consciousness, enabling us to smile at death! Kabeer Sahib says: 

•ਜਿਹ ਮਰਨੈ ਸਭੁ ਜਗਤੁ ਤਰਾਸਿਆ ॥ ਸੋ ਮਰਨਾ ਗੁਰ ਸਬਦਿ ਪ੍ਰਗਾਸਿਆ ॥੧॥: Jih Maranai sabh jagat traasiaa. So maranaa gur sabadi pragaasiaa ||1||: That death which terrifies the entire world -   the nature of that death has been revealed to me, through the Gur-Shabad (ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਦੀ ਬਰਕਤਿ ਨਾਲ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਸਮਝ ਆ ਗਈ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਉਹ ਮੌਤ ਅਸਲ ਵਿਚ ਕੀਹ ਚੀਜ਼ ਹੈ). ||1||  (Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji 327).
•ਨਦੀ ਨਾਵ ਸੰਜੋਗ ਜਿਉ ਬਹੁਰਿ ਨ ਮਿਲਹੈ ਆਇ ॥੮੦॥: Nadee naav sanjog jiou bahur n milahai aai ||80||: Life is like people meeting on a boat on a river; but (when the boat reaches the destination, they all separate and leave, so) they don't meet again (i.e., as in a boat per-chance many people unknown to each other meet, likewise the people in the world meet each other, only to separate). ||80|| (Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji 1368). 

— T. Singh
www.gurbani.org 
*source:* http://www.gurbani.org/articles/webart321.html


----------



## findingmyway (Sep 4, 2013)

Destiny? What is this? It doesn't make sense. There is no master plan, just the laws of nature and life following it. Who you meet, where you go will change depending on the choices you make in life.


----------



## Luckysingh (Sep 4, 2013)

I think that every single interaction that I have with anyone is there to help me develop and to teach me. With every interaction whether it is positive or negative, there is always some kind of lesson to be learned.

Even when someone may feel misused and abused, they have the opportunity to handle it in different ways. One is to come out stronger and better whilst addressing whatever you can that made them the victim in the first place.
I know that it sounds very easy for me to say and write this, but there are many people who suffer horrific consequences because of such encounters.

I think that we can ALL sometimes think back about some simple encounter and wonder if we handled it correctly.
I'm sure that most of us at certain times in our life wonder or ask the question _''Why does this Always happen to me or us ??''_
It's when these questions arise that makes me think that we have not learned or handled the encounter as we were supposed to previously, which is why it keeps on recurring. And until we learn, develop and handle it properly, it will keep on manifesting and presenting itself in different encounters but same concepts.


As for the twin flame concept, I don't think that there is One single person or twin that can help me learn and fill in all the gaps. Therefore, I don't think that it is confined to just one twin but it can be many people in our life.
However, the soul mate or your partner that you decided to settle with is usually the one on the same frequency and brain/mind wavelength as yourself.
Me and my wife are exactly like this but we know very well that we can't fill each others spiritual gaps to the degree that Waheguru and his grace can. We also know that we are 2 souls joined in matrimony and spirituality, but we are in no way twins or doubles of each other. We will both take our very last breaths at different times and neither of us can play any part in each others last journey.
Anyway, if your soul mate was your twin or double, then life would be pretty boring wouldn't it ??


----------



## harmanpreet singh (Sep 5, 2013)

Gurjit Kaur K said:


> Wjjk Wjkf!
> 
> I have read lots about "The Twin Flame" concept and understand what it means and how it works. In brief, Twin flames, also called twin souls, are literally the other half of our soul. We each have only one twin, and generally after being split the two went their separate ways, incarnating over and over to gather human experience before coming back together. Ideally, this happens in both of their last lifetimes on the planet so they can ascend together.
> 
> ...




hi Gurjit ji 

Concept of Twin flame /Twin Soul  exists in Sikhi , One is our Soul AATMA /JEEVAATMA and second is Supereme Soul PARAMAATMA , unless two attain Union  AATMA incarnates again and again .


----------



## chazSingh (Sep 5, 2013)

findingmyway said:


> Destiny? What is this? It doesn't make sense. There is no master plan, just the laws of nature and life following it. Who you meet, where you go will change depending on the choices you make in life.


 
In Gurbani it is often written "p*oo*rab l*i*kh*i**aa*", from your understanding what do translate this as?

Me personally, concerning destiny, I believe that like lucky ji said in his last post...if we keep making the same mistakes and not learn from interaction then our life is pretty much written...we encounter similar situations over and over until we awaken and liberate ourselves from them...the outcomes are pretty much pre-written based on our fears, anxieties, likes, dislikes, reactions,  that seem to be stored in our subconsious minds...

But if we awaken and learn from them...our consciousness expands and true wisdom, true actions flourish through. our soul now becomes the co-ordinator rather than wayward thoughts presented by the mind.

just my current feelings on such a subject...nothing more.
God bless..


----------



## singhbj (Sep 5, 2013)

Where is my husband?

Q: I have faith that the Guru will bring my husband. But when?

I know that Babaji is arranging my marriage, but when will it happen?  How will I know who is the right man? What about all the pressure being put on me to get married? Guruka Singh talks about the deeper issues behind these questions.

http://www.sikhnet.com/video/where-my-husband


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 5, 2013)

singhbj said:


> Where is my husband?
> 
> Q: I have faith that the Guru will bring my husband. But when?
> 
> ...



As much as I love the cuddly Guruka Singh, I would just point out that Sikhnet promote the 3HO strain of Sikhism which is heavily influenced by Vedicism and kundalini yoga.


----------



## kds1980 (Sep 5, 2013)

findingmyway said:


> Destiny? What is this? It doesn't make sense. There is no master plan, just the laws of nature and life following it. Who you meet, where you go will change depending on the choices you make in life.


 
Either you call it destiny or coincidence it is always their..imgagine getting birth in extremely poor family and sufferings you go through. many times your thinking your choices are results of your upbringing. and environment you get around and people have no control over it.


----------



## chazSingh (Sep 5, 2013)

harmanpreet singh said:


> hi Gurjit ji
> 
> Concept of Twin flame /Twin Soul exists in Sikhi , One is our Soul AATMA /JEEVAATMA and second is Supereme Soul PARAMAATMA , unless two attain Union AATMA incarnates again and again .


 

Sounds about right to me...


----------



## findingmyway (Sep 5, 2013)

chazSingh said:


> In Gurbani it is often written "p*oo*rab l*i*kh*i**aa*", from your understanding what do translate this as?
> 
> Me personally, concerning destiny, I believe that like lucky ji said in his last post...if we keep making the same mistakes and not learn from interaction then our life is pretty much written...we encounter similar situations over and over until we awaken and liberate ourselves from them...the outcomes are pretty much pre-written based on our fears, anxieties, likes, dislikes, reactions,  that seem to be stored in our subconsious minds...
> 
> ...



The meaning of destiny is a predetermined future. The definition you give is not consistent with this as you have the power to adjust your actions and decisions to change the outcome. Therefore poorab likhia cannot mean destiny, but to me means the natural outcome of my choices. Here is a related subject http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/gurmat-vichaar/40592-with-wahegurus-blessings.html



kds1980 said:


> Either you call it destiny or coincidence it is always their..imgagine getting birth in extremely poor family and sufferings you go through. many times your thinking your choices are results of your upbringing. and environment you get around and people have no control over it.



There is choice over how you react to the situation so there is some control over your life. No control over where you are born but there is over what is done with this life given. This is shown in our own history. People from all different backgrounds and situations undertook in the Khande di pahaul ceremony with Guru Gobind Singh Ji. They did not blame their birth situation for not being able to follow their true desires.


----------



## kds1980 (Sep 5, 2013)

findingmyway said:


> There is choice over how you react to the situation so there is some control over your life. No control over where you are born but there is over what is done with this life given. This is shown in our own history. People from all different backgrounds and situations undertook in the Khande di pahaul ceremony with Guru Gobind Singh Ji. They did not blame their birth situation for not being able to follow their true desires.


 
Not denying that there is no control , but still major control lies with your birth and upbringing.malnutrition can affect your mental and physical growth , recent study says that poverty can even lower your IQ 

http://www.dailyfinance.com/2013/08/31/chronic-poverty-can-lower-your-iq-study-shows/

What I am saying is the base of human life, good healthy genetics, IQ  good family   who loves you and give you good education all comes with coincidence or destiny whatever you believe, only after that you move toward second step of


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 5, 2013)

kds1980 said:


> Not denying that there is no control , but still major control lies with your birth and upbringing.malnutrition can affect your mental and physical growth , recent study says that poverty can even lower your IQ
> 
> http://www.dailyfinance.com/2013/08/31/chronic-poverty-can-lower-your-iq-study-shows/
> 
> What I am saying is the base of human life, good healthy genetics, IQ  good family   who loves you and give you good education all comes with coincidence or destiny whatever you believe, only after that you move toward second step of



Twin flames?


----------



## Brother Onam (Sep 6, 2013)

Sat Sri Akal,
This strikes me rather as "Hallmark Card Philosophy"; something that sounds uplifting but that is probably just sentimental hooey. To my experience, successful relationships are the result of mutual respect, much compromise and much sacrifice. In a world where your soul-mate is floating among 7.2 billion humans, and you'll not have true fulfillment until you are somehow brought together with that special other, sounds really fanciful.
In Sikhi, sharing a life with another, in which devotion and respect and purpose are unified, is a sacred union of souls.


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 6, 2013)

Brother Onam said:


> Sat Sri Akal,
> This strikes me rather as "Hallmark Card Philosophy"; something that sounds uplifting but that is probably just sentimental hooey. To my experience, successful relationships are the result of mutual respect, much compromise and much sacrifice. In a world where your soul-mate is floating among 7.2 billion humans, and you'll not have true fulfillment until you are somehow brought together with that special other, sounds really fanciful.
> In Sikhi, sharing a life with another, in which devotion and respect and purpose are unified, is a sacred union of souls.



You remind me Brother Onam ji and I regret that I lost sight of this...... we, as humans, husband and wife or mentor and student or any other possible pairing, are not soul mates of one another. We are soul mates/soul brides of Waheguru. Only through our connection to Waheguru do we connect to each other. Deepening our connection to one another, our marriage,  depends on awakening our awareness of the _ONE_ flame within.


----------



## Kenncornn (Oct 26, 2022)

In my experience it was complete harmonic resonance we share the same vibrational frequency they are really the imbodyment of the divine love and light of god and I was one with her whole and in the presence of the love of god


----------



## Kenncornn (Oct 26, 2022)

It was as if are two biofuels came together to create one unified field. It felt like I was seeing through her consciousness I could fell her feelings and my heart was overflowing with unconditional love it was amazing


----------



## ravneet_sb (Oct 27, 2022)

Sat Sri Akaal,

JUP Bani is initiation, Focus is o Shabad Sanjog and Vijog objective realisation.

ਏਕਾ ਮਾਈ ਜੁਗਤਿ ਵਿਆਈ ਤਿਨਿ ਚੇਲੇ ਪਰਵਾਣੁ॥
ਇਕੁ ਸੰਸਾਰੀ ਇਕੁ ਭੰਡਾਰੀ ਇਕੁ ਲਾਏ ਦੀਬਾਣੁ॥
ਜਿਵ ਤਿਸੁ ਭਾਵੈ ਤਿਵੈ ਚਲਾਵੈ ਜਿਵ ਹੋਵੈ ਫੁਰਮਾਣੁ॥
ਓਹੁ ਵੇਖੈ ਓਨਾ ਨਦਰਿ ਨ ਆਵੈ ਬਹੁਤਾ ਏਹੁ ਵਿਡਾਣੁ॥
ਆਦੇਸੁ ਤਿਸੈ ਆਦੇਸੁ॥
ਆਦਿ ਅਨੀਲੁ ਅਨਾਦਿ ਅਨਾਹਤਿ ਜੁਗੁ ਜੁਗੁ ਏਕੋ ਵੇਸੁ॥

Ek A Mahi There is ONE universal Energy,
Jugat Vi Aahi, This is Only way
And three ways to channelise the Energy

Positive Negative and Neutral
ਜਿਵ ਤਿਸੁ ਭਾਵੈ ਤਿਵੈ ਚਲਾਵੈ ਜਿਵ ਹੋਵੈ ਫੁਰਮਾਣੁ॥
As ONE Choice, that proceeds and neural instructs for Biochemistry Speech or Physical Action

Nature witness this E motion but unaware can not realise this.

This is the way since inception and has never changed in form.

ਭੁਗਤਿ ਗਿਆਨੁ ਦਇਆ ਭੰਡਾਰਣਿ ਘਟਿ ਘਟਿ ਵਾਜਹਿ ਨਾਦ॥
ਆਪਿ ਨਾਥੁ ਨਾਥੀ ਸਭ ਜਾ ਕੀ ਰਿਧਿ ਸਿਧਿ ਅਵਰਾ ਸਾਦ॥
ਸੰਜੋਗੁ ਵਿਜੋਗੁ ਦੁਇ ਕਾਰ ਚਲਾਵਹਿ ਲੇਖੇ ਆਵਹਿ ਭਾਗ॥
ਆਦੇਸੁ ਤਿਸੈ ਆਦੇਸੁ॥
ਆਦਿ ਅਨੀਲੁ ਅਨਾਦਿ ਅਨਾਹਤਿ ਜੁਗੁ ਜੁਗੁ ਏਕੋ ਵੇਸੁ॥ ੨੯॥

ਭੁਗਤਿ ਗਿਆਨੁ Experimental Awareness
ਦਇਆ ਭੰਡਾਰਣਿ Compassion in abundance

ਘਟਿ ਘਟਿ ਵਾਜਹਿ ਨਾਦ॥ Energy is resonating in each neuron.

ਆਪਿ ਨਾਥੁ ਨਾਥੀ ਸਭ ਜਾ ਕੀ Energy is building block and all active units get attached.

Ridhs Sidhs and Sadhus who get activated

Sanjog Attachment.  Energy or Soul is attached when ONE life in initiated in womb.
Vijog Detatchmenet is at Death
and
within life span if One forgets how life.is initiated,  it is equivalent to spiritual death, and is due to formation of EGO. Or formed learning

These are two ways to lead life. Attached or Being aware of Spirit or Soul or Energy Source

Or

Detatched Being unaware of spirit or Soul or Energy Source within Ones Own life span. as attached with all man made forms and routines.

As per choice we get instruction

This is since inception, and way has never changed.form.


Following Nanaks have state the same concept objectively in there writtinga.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## ravneet_sb (Oct 31, 2022)

ravneet_sb said:


> Sat Sri Akaal,
> 
> JUP Bani is initiation, Focus is o Shabad Sanjog and Vijog objective realisation.
> 
> ...


----------

